# Teacup chi



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

Grrrrrrr!!! 
Ok just a quick rant!! 

We met a cute lil boy chi 2day! 1.6kg @ 2 yrs old!! His owner proudly tells me his mum was full teacup & his dad 1/2!!!
It really annoys me 2 hear people say this!!! Some people I explain there is no such thing but others I don't think wil actually listen anyway!! 

I felt sorry for this girl as she happily believes this & was probably told this at the time of buying!!!! 

Does this annoy u???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

There is no such thing but I do not argue this if people insist that is what they bought. What is the point? If they did not research enough before buying something labeled "teacup" then whose fault is that? They got very small chihuahuas, not some special breed of chihuahua. Obviously the breeder is not to swift either.

My girl was from litter of 7 pups. 2 died but the 5 that survived are all ranging in size. My girl is 4 kilos (8 pounds), while her sister is much much smaller, like 2 kilos. So what happened? The mother had 2 different breeds in one liter then? I am glad I got the bigger one by the way!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

No, descriptive word does not bother me. The lack of education would be more of concern to me. Especially if it's a breeder using the term to draw in buyers. As long as the pup is taken good care of, it doesn't matter to me what they label it as. I've had people tell me their 6 lb. Chi is a teacup. That's why it's very important to use a reputable breeder. Many owners "teacups" end up 10 lbs.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

This annoys meto no end! I always get asked if they're 'teacup' and I hate explaining that there's no su h thing but I can't bring myself to just say yes or no or whatever, so I have to explain however uncomfortable it makes me. I explained this to a lady who works in a shop across the road from mine who still insisted that her daughter had bought a teacup chihuahua and said it as if that made their dog much superior to Mylo who I said was average size for a chihuahua. 

When looking for my two I stayed away from breeder describing them as teacups because either they are trying to entice shallow people who just want them because they're small and want them as an accessory. If size is their first concern, that would worry me as a breeder so they obviously don't care where their dogs are going or if they're going to people who have done no research what so ever. Or, it means that the breeders themselves have done no research what so ever or they would have found out straight away that there is no such thing as a teacup. Either way it spells 'don't buy from me'.


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

People always ask me if my littlest chis are teacups. I always say "no, they're toy size, just like ALL chihuahuas are." Of course they then say "but they're SO small!" Naturally I then have to explain that chi standard calls for under six pounds. My kids just happen to be on the smaller end of the scale. Lol.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Ooohh, I'm still trying to keep it together after reading "dad is a 1/2 Teacup" - funniest thing I've ever heard. 

We Aussies can be so bleedin' gullible at times. How do these idiot breeders live with themselves?


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

It doesn't bother me to hear people talk about teacups - when it is innocently done.

It *does* bother me when people who know right well that there is no such distinction try to deceive buyers into thinking that they are buying into something special and as such need to pay a lot more money.

BTW my 3 are 9/11ths egg cup chis


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

I say if people want to get ripped off it is their problem. I hear people use the term tea cup for a few breeds of dogs. if people just did their research on a tea cup dog all the information would come right up. it does not even take alot of digging. I would be concerned with the breeder who is only trying to breed for size. Majority of the time these dogs grow up to be an average sized chihuahua.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I just ignore people that use the term and tell them how sweet their little one is. I have tried to correct people in the family and it does no good. So when they say teacup, I know they mean little.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

People think Douglas is a tea cup. Depending who I either say they don't exist or thank you for thinking he is cute.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

When people ask if Odie is a teacup chi, I just say no. However, if I encountered a person trying to sell a dog or puppies as teacups, I would have something to say, especially if they were breeding a dog of a dangerous size. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Many unscrupulous breeders will tell you, "Mom is 3 lbs., Dad is 2 lbs., or something along those lines. I hate to use the term "lie," but they do. A 3 lb. bitch is not having puppies. They rarely even go into heat, and even if they do, they'd die if they even made it to whelping. The general public is so naive.


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't know what is so special about so called "teacups". I resisted the idea of getting a chihuahua for the longest time because I read that they were small adults. I was afraid that I would hurt my 6 and half pound 7 week old Golden Retriever puppy when we played. I didn't know what to think of a full grown dog that would just barely reach 6 pounds being standard. I don't really understand what these people want with a dog they think will fit in a teacup as an adult.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

That's another myth. There are really people that believe that when they buy their 2 lb. "teacup" at 8 weeks old that he/she will not grow much bigger. I was in the grocery store, younger girl, 25 maybe has a carrier in her cart. I could see the puppy, glanced and said awww, so sweet. She said, "yeah this is our new teacup Chihuahua puppy. I said, oh how cute, I have 4 Chi's. I told her that they are like potatoe chips, you'll never stop at one. In our convo I asked how old the pup was. She said 8 weeks old. Then she went on to tell me that he won't grow much bigger than he was then. I looked puzzled, and kinda chuckled thinking she was joking. I said, hun, your pup has a lot of growing to go. She seemed a bit offended at that point. She said, no, that's the regular ones, he's a teacup. I just smiled, said, well it was nice chatting, enjoy your new baby. I walked away thinking, boy does she have a surprise coming. Sure they'll fit in a cup (not an actual teacup) as a baby, and the very very few that don't mature out over 2 lbs., but you'd be amazed at how many people believe this to be true and the norm of a "teacup" Chi.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

TLI said:


> That's another myth. There are really people that believe that when they buy their 2 lb. "teacup" at 8 weeks old that he/she will not grow much bigger. I was in the grocery store, younger girl, 25 maybe has a carrier in her cart. I could see the puppy, glanced and said awww, so sweet. She said, "yeah this is our new teacup Chihuahua puppy. I said, oh how cute, I have 4 Chi's. I told her that they are like potatoe chips, you'll never stop at one. In our convo I asked how old the pup was. She said 8 weeks old. Then she went on to tell me that he won't grow much bigger than he was then. I looked puzzled, and kinda chuckled thinking she was joking. I said, hun, your pup has a lot of growing to go. She seemed a bit offended at that point. She said, no, that's the regular ones, he's a teacup. I just smiled, said, well it was nice chatting, enjoy your new baby. I walked away thinking, boy does she have a surprise coming. Sure they'll fit in a cup (not an actual teacup) as a baby, and the very very few that don't mature out over 2 lbs., but you'd be amazed at how many people believe this to be true and the norm of a "teacup" Chi.



That's a pretty classic story I've been there too!
Bijou always gets lots of attention when we're out and about and generally most people think he's a puppy so when I tell them he is 3 they usually look stunned. I think a lot of it depends where you live too! in my region long coat Chi's are NOT common & neither are the tiny tikes, you run into a lot of the 8 poundish deer head Chi's or as my best friend calls them "the Mexican Chihuahuas" ha ha


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

TLI said:


> That's another myth. There are really people that believe that when they buy their 2 lb. "teacup" at 8 weeks old that he/she will not grow much bigger. I was in the grocery store, younger girl, 25 maybe has a carrier in her cart. I could see the puppy, glanced and said awww, so sweet. She said, "yeah this is our new teacup Chihuahua puppy. I said, oh how cute, I have 4 Chi's. I told her that they are like potatoe chips, you'll never stop at one. In our convo I asked how old the pup was. She said 8 weeks old. Then she went on to tell me that he won't grow much bigger than he was then. I looked puzzled, and kinda chuckled thinking she was joking. I said, hun, your pup has a lot of growing to go. She seemed a bit offended at that point. She said, no, that's the regular ones, he's a teacup. I just smiled, said, well it was nice chatting, enjoy your new baby. I walked away thinking, boy does she have a surprise coming. Sure they'll fit in a cup (not an actual teacup) as a baby, and the very very few that don't mature out over 2 lbs., but you'd be amazed at how many people believe this to be true and the norm of a "teacup" Chi.


This happens sooo much. When I was looking for a chi I can't tell you how many rescues had in their description "a family loved me... Until I got too big." We are talking about 6-7 lb dogs. And people bought them expecting them to be "teacups" and when they aren't they don't want them any more. THAT is my biggest problem with the word teacup. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KittyD said:


> That's a pretty classic story I've been there too!
> Bijou always gets lots of attention when we're out and about and generally most people think he's a puppy so when I tell them he is 3 they usually look stunned. I think a lot of it depends where you live too! in my region long coat Chi's are NOT common & neither are the tiny tikes, you run into a lot of the 8 poundish deer head Chi's or as my best friend calls them "the Mexican Chihuahuas" ha ha


That's what you see here too. It seems to be getting worse because of greed, and BYB's far outnumber reputable breeders. It's really all in personal preference, and I would have been happy if my Chi's were 10 lbs. But, I like many preferred mine to be within standard. I'm a pet lover in general, and size would never effect my feelings towards my pups. But I won't lie and say that I didn't hope they'd be 6 lbs. or under. I had no clue I'd end up with 4 tinies, and I adore them. I will say that if I could pick a size, it would be Chance's size. He's tiny, but sturdy enough that I don't feel like I'm going to break him. :lol: I would never want another one Jade's size. She's so super cute, unbelievably teeny, but far too fragile. I don't think people realize unless they have an adult Chi Jade's size how much extra care she requires. She's definitely worth it, but it's like having an 8 to 10 week old puppy. I've been very lucky that she's very healthy. But her limitations are many.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pupluv168 said:


> This happens sooo much. When I was looking for a chi I can't tell you how many rescues had in their description "a family loved me... Until I got too big." We are talking about 6-7 lb dogs. And people bought them expecting them to be "teacups" and when they aren't they don't want them any more. THAT is my biggest problem with the word teacup.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Yes, I've heard it and seen it too. I get PM's even here on the board from members that have just signed up, never posted, asking me for help finding a tiny. I don't even respond to them. That sends a major red flag to me. Who lurks on a board, signs up, and sends a stranger with a request like that. I try not to judge, and I've helped a few, but if that's their only concern, then my opinion is they don't need a Chi. Because as you mentioned, if they end up 6/7 lbs., they end up on the street or in a shelter. I mean who does that kind of thing??? It's cruel and sad. No one can guarantee that any Chi chosen isn't going to end up over standard. I've never seen a 6,7,8 lb. dog that I consider "big." Maybe big for Chi standard, but if their worth is based on their size, that's just beyond sad!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KittyD said:


> That's a pretty classic story I've been there too!
> Bijou always gets lots of attention when we're out and about and generally most people think he's a puppy so when I tell them he is 3 they usually look stunned. I think a lot of it depends where you live too! in my region long coat Chi's are NOT common & neither are the tiny tikes, you run into a lot of the 8 poundish deer head Chi's or as my best friend calls them "the Mexican Chihuahuas" ha ha


Oh, and yes. B is a tiny boy. So I can see why people seem confused. I just love that bitty boy!!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

If I were to get another chi I would not want one above 5 pounds. Mine is 4.8. But the easiest way to do that would be to get an adult.

I would never get one and dump it because it got big...the attachment is insane. I can't understand how that can happen. I wanted a small chi. I got Douglas. That's that. He was an adult, I knew what I was getting.

I don't know why people would get a baby rather than an adult if they were insistent it needed to be teeny.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

The only time I "correct" the teacup term is if someone asks if one of mine is one. I don't think I'd have the heart to tell someone who announces their beloved dog is a "teacup" otherwise. :lol: But does it annoy me? YES. LOL Because thats obviously what they were told by the "breeder" they got the pup from.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Moonfall said:


> If I were to get another chi I would not want one above 5 pounds. Mine is 4.8. But the easiest way to do that would be to get an adult.
> 
> I would never get one and dump it because it got big...the attachment is insane. I can't understand how that can happen. I wanted a small chi. I got Douglas. That's that. He was an adult, I knew what I was getting.
> 
> I don't know why people would get a baby rather than an adult if they were insistent it needed to be teeny.


I agree. But as I mentioned, it's amazing how naive the general public can be. It's like you could sell them a Mastiff, tell em' it's a teacup, and it will weigh 5 lbs. grown and they'd believe it. The average sized Chi these days within standard is 5 to 6 lbs. And because of the increasing number of BYB's, Chi's are getting even larger. 8 lbers. are very common. But even still, they deserve the same love and care. If people desire a Chi within standard, do the research. Look past the BS. Be prepared. You have so many that'll say a 5 lb. Chi is average sized or big, and that just isn't true. 5 lbs. is a tiny dog. I don't even know why the standard calls for 2 to 6 lbs. mature. An adult 2 lb. Chi is rare. Even 3 lbs. There are Chi's weighing at least 7/8 lbs. in the show ring. Too many misconceptions, and too many that just fall for anything they hear. My advice is use a reputable breeder, and be prepared for a 4, 5, 6, lb. adult. The thing that started the teacup rage was Paris Hilton's Chi. She weighs 4 lbs. She gave the dog to her Mom because she got "too big." A 4 lb. dog is anything but big. I mean seriously, if people want a mouse, get one. It's just all so ridiculous to me. If people looking for a Chi could actually see a 4 lb. Chi in person, they definitely wouldn't consider it big.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

TLI said:


> If people looking for a Chi could actually see a 4 lb. Chi in person, they definitely wouldn't consider it big.


I know this makes me laugh endlessly even though I shouldn't! 
It all gets back to weight does not equal size, I've seen some "2 pound" chi's that are clearly bigger than my 4.5 pound girl :lol:

I realized some time ago that for some reason this breed in particular seems to attract some undesirables... Paris Hilton perfect example.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

It does seem like they will believe anything. I saw someone today selling a "pit bull" puppy...it was obviously a lab mix of some sort. Very labby face. Cute, yes, but pit bull? Really?

I love big dogs. But I am someone of extremes, if I want a big dog, I want a BIG dog...if I want a small one, the smaller the better.

But if I got a puppy that I wanted to be big and it wasn't what I expected I still would not get rid of it. Same for a puppy that was supposed to be teeny that got bigger than expected. I cannot wrap my brain around it. If size is important they ought to get an adult dog.

Like seriously how hard is that to understand? I just don't get it. Animals are not disposable.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh and one last thing, I have several friends in real life with Chis all the dogs are over 8 pounds and none look "typey" that's just what's out there at street level you know?


----------



## Sinead (Mar 5, 2013)

Omg I have literally just had the argument with my mum and my older sister!!

Me and rascal were playing about 10 minutes ago and my mum asked of he was a "teacup" chi but I just said no there's so such thing! And it has not escalated into a massive debate with my mum and my sister trying to show me pictures of "teacup" dogs on google and explain how it's the runt of littlers that are need for teacup size. I have now taken rascal and walked away from them


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KittyD said:


> I know this makes me laugh endlessly even though I shouldn't!
> It all gets back to weight does not equal size, I've seen some "2 pound" chi's that are clearly bigger than my 4.5 pound girl :lol:
> 
> I realized some time ago that for some reason this breed in particular seems to attract some undesirables... Paris Hilton perfect example.


I guess I'll just never wrap my head around this. :lol:


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

Funny Lola is trim now at 4.5 I never notice just how tiny she is until I get her around other dogs. All the chihuahua i see around here are much larger than her but they are also quite overweight. they have little bulldog frames.When I go out in public many people think she is still a puppy.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I get asked all the time if Brody is a puppy and how old he is. He is over 4 now and weighs over 5 pounds. 5 pounds and a few ounces. He's still very small and his light frame makes him look smaller than he is.

The AKC standard calls for a dog NOT OVER 6 pounds in weight. Nowhere does it say 2-6 pounds. I don't know how that got started but I hear people saying that all the time. There's just NO way a 2 pound chi could be shown. Too small to breed and that's what the standard is for, after all, the blueprint of what the perfect chi should look like and be bred towards.

Chihuahua Page

Most chi's in the show ring are 6 pounds or a little more. I rarely see a smaller one, 4 or even 5 pounds. Most are a good 6 pounds and I would suspect that some are pushing 6.5 or 7 pounds if they were weighed.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I get asked all the time if Brody is a puppy and how old he is. He is over 4 now and weighs over 5 pounds. 5 pounds and a few ounces. He's still very small and his light frame makes him look smaller than he is.
> 
> The AKC standard calls for a dog NOT OVER 6 pounds in weight. Nowhere does it say 2-6 pounds. I don't know how that got started but I hear people saying that all the time. There's just NO way a 2 pound chi could be shown. Too small to breed and that's what the standard is for, after all, the blueprint of what the perfect chi should look like and be bred towards.
> 
> ...


I saw a 2lb Chi in the ring last year, Tracy. But I don't suspect she was ever going to be bred from. I literally thought she was an 8 week old puppy when I first saw her & then she was trotting around the ring I was like  LOL I spoke to the breeder & she was just over a year old. Her sire was tiny too. I have seen some tiny Chis but she was by far the tiniest I'd seen in the ring. We actually have quite a few 4-5.5 pounders around here. Then you get some of the bigger breeders at certain shows & their bitches are HUGE! I guess you can request the scale but if the dog(s) in question aren't over the weight limit you have to shell out a $50 fee. Just a little tid bit I learned at my last show. :lol: I don't think I could ever ask for the scale to be brought out--not a good way to make friends. I just wish judges were more familiar with the general size is to a specific weight. Because yeah...some would tip the scale at 7+lbs I'm sure!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

MChis said:


> I saw a 2lb Chi in the ring last year, Tracy. But I don't suspect she was ever going to be bred from. I literally thought she was an 8 week old puppy when I first saw her & then she was trotting around the ring I was like  LOL We actually have quite a few 4-5.5 pounders around here. Then you get some of the bigger breeders at certain shows & their bitches are HUGE! I guess you can request the scale but if the dog(s) in question aren't over the weight limit you have to shell out a $50 fee. Just a little tid bit I learned at my last show. :lol: I don't think I could ever ask for the scale to be brought out--not a good way to make friends. I just wish judges were more familiar with the general size is to a specific weight. Because yeah...some would tip the scale at 7+lbs I'm sure!


How did she do Heather? The 2 pounder? I haven't seen much that was typey in that size range. Just so hard to breed a correct chi in the first place and if they are itty bitty, so much just doesn't fit... no room for teeth, etc. 

Oh gosh can you imagine requesting the scale for someone's entry? Woo Boy! That could cause some serious drama. HA. 

But yeah, some judges put up the whoppers but a lot of time its the best of what they have to pick from. I don't see many putting up the tiny ones, even if they are nice. They are looking for future breeding stock and the future of the breed. You can't breed a 2 pounder. I think that's why they are more lenient with bitches. But yeah, the boys should definitely be smaller and more square.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> How did she do Heather? The 2 pounder? I haven't seen much that was typey in that size range. Just so hard to breed a correct chi in the first place and if they are itty bitty, so much just doesn't fit... no room for teeth, etc.
> 
> Oh gosh can you imagine requesting the scale for someone's entry? Woo Boy! That could cause some serious drama. HA.
> 
> But yeah, some judges put up the whoppers but a lot of time its the best of what they have to pick from. I don't see many putting up the tiny ones, even if they are nice. They are looking for future breeding stock and the future of the breed. You can't breed a 2 pounder. I think that's why they are more lenient with bitches. But yeah, the boys should definitely be smaller and more square.


She didn't do anything. LOL She was a shy little thing though. Guess her sire was super outgoing & finished quickly if I remember correctly. She wasn't a bad looking little thing although just much thinner framed than a Chi should be. We've shown against a couple other smaller girls...in the 3lb range? Shasta beat them both & Shasta isn't that big herself...4.5lbs maybe. All the tiny ones have a particular look about them though that just doesn't "fit" even if standard wise they are "ok". The 3lb ones were shown by a pro handler as well so?? They may actually finish eventually?

But yeah...I would not want to be one to call out the scale. :lol: I personally like a bitch between 4.5-5.5lbs. But I want one with bone...not skinny scrawny. LOL


----------

